# The wait is killing me!!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The little fluffballs will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. I think this 3 weeks has been the longest of my life and there is almost twice that to go!!!

I love the updates on how the little guys are starting to show their personalities, but it sends me into serious "puppy issues"

*sigh* remind me how much I'm going to hate potty time at 3am.....:help:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know that feeling. I was lucky to get pupdates often with loads of pictures to go with. Though it doesn't make the days go by any faster. Are they close enough that you'll be able to visit when they are old enough? That really helped me see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sadly no..... it would be a 12 hour drive.. 

but I do hear about them often and have picture updates and everything.

Just thought I'd whine to people who would understand... DH is tired of listening to me and the people at work don't get the concept of actually waiting for someone else to tell me which one I'll be taking home. They think I should just look at a couple pics and get the cutest one.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nobody understands the "wait" unless you've been there  I understand fully the anticipation and anxiety to wait for your lil ball of fluff. I had to wait 7 months and i have to say "it's well worth the wait". He is the best lil pup i could have asked for <3 Congrats on your "soon to be addition".


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't even know if we're getting a male or female. Whichever best fits in with us. Know that there is a male that looks promising to fit in well, but it's still early to tell...

*sigh* I'm keeping occupied coming up with potential names


----------



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you. 2 weeks to go! I got bored today and decided to make a blog to update with pictures I've received. I plan to update it as he grows with tons of pictures


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. Went to the breeder's in October to meet the sire and dam of our new puppy. The dam was three weeks pregnant. We were so excited to get our new boy in February. The dam had the puppies on December 5th and they were all female. Uggh!

We transferred the deposit to another planned litter and are now waiting for the female to come into season. Hopefully, we should have our new boy around June. Got my fingers crossed for some males in the next litter.

The waiting is terrible but I know our new puppy will be worth it.


----------



## drocknor (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha I cannot even imagine...I adopted Friday and pick up Tuesday morning, I can hardly handle the 4 days!!:help:


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm waiting as well and I'll have my puppy near June too. Sometimes it gets unbearable.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I know I spend lots of time stalking our breeder's website. I'm pathetic. LOL!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> DH is tired of listening to me and the people at work don't get the concept of actually waiting for someone else to tell me which one I'll be taking home. They think I should just look at a couple pics and get the cutest one.


As if they aren't all cute, right?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

paulag1955 said:


> As if they aren't all cute, right?


I know, right??? Is there such a thing as an UGLY puppy????


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDOWNED said:


> I know I spend lots of time stalking our breeder's website. I'm pathetic. LOL!


When I was waiting for my litter to be announced, thru the whelp, and then onto the pupdates...the breeders website crashed because of all the "hits". The web provider said it was comparable to a porn site because of the traffic...not my fault I swear!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the pic I got of my new girl who was born on Dec 9th. 5 more weeks to go, but unlike the OP, I'm not in a huge rush since it occurred to me the other day that I'll be doing midnight potty runs in February, what was I thinking?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> When I was waiting for my litter to be announced, thru the whelp, and then onto the pupdates...the breeders website crashed because of all the "hits". The web provider said it was comparable to a porn site because of the traffic...not my fault I swear!


LOL!! I sure hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

bocron said:


> This is the pic I got of my new girl who was born on Dec 9th. 5 more weeks to go, but unlike the OP, I'm not in a huge rush since it occurred to me the other day that I'll be doing midnight potty runs in February, what was I thinking?


She's precious! I love the milk on her little nose.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG such a cutie!!!

I'm not too worried about the potty breaks - Rayden is 7 1/2 and still won't go outside alone if it's raining.... not that he's spoiled or anything..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never been on a waiting list, but I can just imagine the anxiety and excitement you are going through!!

Are toy getting working line or show line?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

working lines....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> working lines....


 Oh awesome!! I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I know, right??? Is there such a thing as an UGLY puppy????


NOPE! and theres a reason too! They are made so darn cute so we don't kill them during the evil puppy stage lol. 

I'm right there with you (well a little further back) I've been accepted to have a pup for awhile now met the breeder and all their dogs and now been through a few different litters and stalked her website waiting for every little detail on all the pups from all the litters I will finally be getting one from this next litter due in february so should finally have a pup in april  absolutely can not wait... right now waiting for ultrasound to confirm theres a few pups in there so I can breath easy in the hopes I will have one.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Holmeshx2 said:


> NOPE! and theres a reason too! They are made so darn cute so we don't kill them during the evil puppy stage lol.


that's what my Grandma always told me - about ALL babies!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I know, right??? Is there such a thing as an UGLY puppy????


Haha NO WAY! All puppies are adorable. No such thing.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it annoys me sometimes because they think that I'm crazy. They know that I've chatted with several breeders, researched the dogs etc etc - they just can't figure out why. Then, the thought that someone else is going to tell me which puppy I'm going to buy floors them. The sad thing is, one of them is a breeder - she just got out of it this winter, but had been breeding yorkies for over 20 years.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I know how you feel!! When Logan was born, there were 10 in the litter ... I was open to male or female, just left it open to personality and I was going to let the breeder select for me. I was leaning towards a female because I had a male dog already .. but he'd accept an easy going, laid back male. I did want a sable, but again - would take a black and tan if it had the right personality. 

Fortunately, they were local so I could go visit when they were old enough, watch them interact, take pictures of them as they grew ... socialize with them. There were only three females, and seven males ... it was so hard not to play favorites or pick one out based on cuteness (but they were all cute!!!). 

Again, fortunately, the most laid back and easy going male (currently asleep at my feet!) is the one that picked me out each time I went to visit ... he's the one the breeder had picked out as the best match for me and my family of four-leggers and my life-style ... and he's so freakin' adorable ... so it all really does work out for the best! *grin* 

(Tho "easy going and laid back" in this working litter really translates to "quite full of himself" "stubborn" and "pig-headed" ...  )


Carol


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

GSDOWNED said:


> I know I spend lots of time stalking our breeder's website. I'm pathetic. LOL!


I was just as pathetic i kept looking at her past litters and imagining what mine would look like :crazy:


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess we are all somewhat in the same boot.
Our family is also waiting for our GSD puppy. We have to wait less than 3 more weeks until we get our puppy. Breeder is picking one that would "suite" us.
Our "problem" is that our breeder had sent us only some group pictures once, when the litter was about 3 weeks old. We have asked for more pictures but breeder is somewhat busy and appears not to have time to reply to our emails in a timely fashion . Unfortunately we are not in position to go and visit the breeder ....so this whole situation makes us somewhat nervous and its raising a tension in anticipation to get some puppy pictures and our puppy GSD soon.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

koda00 said:


> I was just as pathetic i kept looking at her past litters and imagining what mine would look like :crazy:


I do the same thing. LOL! I look at the sire's progeny and then the dam's. My family, besides my husband think I'm obsessed. Hmmm...I gues they're right.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

vukc said:


> I guess we are all somewhat in the same boot.
> Our family is also waiting for our GSD puppy. We have to wait less than 3 more weeks until we get our puppy. Breeder is picking one that would "suite" us.
> Our "problem" is that our breeder had sent us only some group pictures once, when the litter was about 3 weeks old. We have asked for more pictures but breeder is somewhat busy and appears not to have time to reply to our emails in a timely fashion . Unfortunately we are not in position to go and visit the breeder ....so this whole situation makes us somewhat nervous and its raising a tension in anticipation to get some puppy pictures and our puppy GSD soon.


This sounded exactly like my breeder,:wub: humm


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I know which pup will be mine. *breath breath* A beautiful sable boy - his breeder says that he is a lover. 

Have a name picked out, with some backups in case it doesn't suit him. I think it will though. Almost 1/2 way through the waiting....


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

i just joined the proud puppy parent list. my little one is also 3 weeks. i left my pick up to the breeder. since we have an older female and young male here we chose another female. our female we have now is 13 so i hope she will be able to pass on her manners to our new little girl.. am getting the kennel ready and a new bed for her. am really spending too much time on nameing her. my mind is full of names. good luck to all of us "waiting parents"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lizzyjo, that is great news! I look forward to hearing about your pups progress!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> ok, I know which pup will be mine. *breath breath* A beautiful sable boy - his breeder says that he is a lover.
> 
> Have a name picked out, with some backups in case it doesn't suit him. I think it will though. Almost 1/2 way through the waiting....


I am so jealous of you! Your little boy is absolutely adorable!

I am going to go see the puppies the end of this month. I'll be sure to let him chew on me as much as possible so you dont get bit as much when you get him!

Congrats to you!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

onyx'girl, thanks for the message. we spent quiet a time with the breeder yesterday and she assured me that a puppy was the way to go. she told me with the stable pack of misfits i have now that the puppy would learn from them the rules of the house. i am not expecting them to "teach" the new baby, but she will follow their lead somewhat. am gettine excited. i think she will add energy to my husbands and my life. at 66 we dont have alot of excitement . my kids and their kids are so busy with their lives , we get a little bored. thanks again


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

The wait is very hard -- but worth it! I was lucky with Echo: her breeder, Gail Bauer of Royale Shepherds, is only about 45 minutes from me and was very accommodating with parent meets, puppy pics, and "meet the babies" meetings. Ultimately we took home a different pup than we had been following from birth, but we've never been sorry!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LaRen, it's very cruel for you to rub it in!! I'm jealous that you get to see him before I do!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Our breeder was close by as well, but we never went out to meet the puppies after they were born. The breeder was going to choose which puppy went where just after 7 weeks, and my DH was too afraid he would fall in love with one puppy and then we would get another and he would be disappointed. I stalked the breeder's website like a crazy person though! And she posted hundreds of photos, so it kept me well occupied.

Danierra, you're almost half way there! Hang in there, and take a nap or two!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> LaRen, it's very cruel for you to rub it in!! I'm jealous that you get to see him before I do!


Hey now, I said he could use me as a chew toy so that you dont get all of the bites, I am helping you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ah, giving generously of yourself for the good of others???

 Give him a snuggle for me..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> ah, giving generously of yourself for the good of others???
> 
> Give him a snuggle for me..


Of course I will.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't have good news (sorry this post will be a long one)

Less than 2 weeks before anticipated shipping date and 1 day before the breeder was supposed to pick a puppy for use following happened:

We did not receive any puppy pictures from our breeder since they were 3 weeks old. I sent an email today (January 7th) asking the breeder to send us some puppy pictures and asked him about the choosing progress since he mentioned in one of his email over week ago that he will be finished with choosing puppies for new owners on January 8th when the puppies will be 7 weeks old.
Breeder responded via email stating something along the lines that he did not send any new pictures since he is now concerned with the growth of the puppies. They appear smaller then when the breeder was anticipating and seeing in his previous litters so he does not feel comfortable shipping a puppy to us from this litter due to these things.
I have also to state following - when the puppies where 4 weeks old breeder sent out email to all his puppy buyers stating that puppies are doing great and that the litter can be seen (by the one who live close by) on January 8th. Breeder also stated in his email that the litter is very uniform so it will easy to select puppies for everyone. 
We were 4th on the waiting list for the female puppy - litter had 7 female puppies.
Breeder now suggests that we wait for another litter that is supposed to be born in next couple of days. This of course would extend our waiting time for another two months - provided there are any females born in this litter 
When I asked via email for breeders convenient time to talk over the phone - I have been told that breeder could talk to me almost 3 days from today over the phone. When I asked for an earlier phone call possibility, I did not get any answer back.....

With all of this said I have difficulties to understand and believe in the "puppies growth problem" as reason for not being able to give (sell) us our puppy. Understandably, breeder already has our deposit in his possession.

I would like to ask you fellow members of this forum, how would you feel and what would you think about this situation. What would you suggest to us to do in this situation? We are feeling really sad, frustrated and not good about the whole situation. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would start a new thread for this one. It's a huge red flag for the breeder not to provide pictures of the litter even well before puppy selection so thats sketchy. Most breeders post up newborn pictures within days of the birth. I also find his excuse of the puppies weight to be a red flag- not so much for the shipping aspect, but more for the fact he wants you to go with another litter instead of just waiting. Also, why would the puppies be small, how small is small, and what is he doing about it?

How did you find this breeder anyway? Don't post their name btw it just sounds odd he wouldn't speak with you personally about this matter ASAP


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you very much for your reply.
Breeder appears to be reputable one - participating in many NASS and Canadia Sieger Shows - making decent results there.
As suggested, I will post separate thread about this one.

Thanks again


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

vukc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Breeder appears to be reputable one - participating in many NASS and Canadia Sieger Shows - making decent results there.
> ...


Which breeder is this? You can PM me the info. inorder not to break any rules. Something sounds fishy.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

A little peek.....


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

vukc said:


> I don't have good news (sorry this post will be a long one)
> 
> Less than 2 weeks before anticipated shipping date and 1 day before the breeder was supposed to pick a puppy for use following happened:
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I hope you get everything sorted out! I don't blame you for feeling sad and frustrated. My brother is getting a Doberman puppy and the first "breeder" he contacted turned out to be a scam... Luckily, he figured it out before any damage was done. I *sincerely *hope this is not what happened to you and wish you all the best!


As far as the topic of this thread goes, I know how you all feel. I've been wanting a GSD ever since I was a little girl... We finally decided it was a good time for the perfect addition to our family and picked out my pup at 4 weeks on Dec 30. I get to take him home Jan 31 and the anticipation is just KILLING me!

My friends think I'm crazy, but I know you guys will understand... I even have his collar sitting on my nightstand :blush: so I can just look at it and be reminded (not that I could forget!!) that my little bundle of joy will soon be here with me :wub:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Dainerra, 2 more days til this little boy arrives


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So not fair to rub this in Chuck! 

Okay, the ugly green monster I am turning into is gone.. 

Can't wait for pics - even though I have been stalking someone's site/facebook looking at photo's.... :blush:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Notntrying to rub it in your face at all, just like to see our clients excited about their pups.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Can't wait! Having the day off work isn't making it any easier. I have all my stuff organized and nothing left to do but wait...


----------

